# IBD information



## warmheartedpups (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a 4 y/o poodle, Casey, 9 pounds, who has been dx with IBD. We have not had a biopsy done. Based on symptoms over the years, vomiting, refusing food greasy stools. He can have periods of weeks where he is fine on his current meds and food and then these episodes of not eating getting dehydrated. He is on metronidazole 25 mg 2 times per day and 5mg of Pepcid twice a day. He is on ZD dog food, wet and dry. Every day always.

Even with the above measures, he continues to had bad days. He doesn't have vomiting or greasy stools anymore.....just periods of refusing food, stomach rumbles, and occasional burping. 
I don't want to put him on Prednisone and I am not crazy about the ZD food.
He has NO snacks...only ZD

Are there other options? home cooked food? or Prilosec? It seems that acid reflux maybe the culprit at the moment. But I guess that acid reflux can be part of IBD. I have not had the biopsy and internal scope done as I can not afford to do it.

I just don't know what to do next to give him so relief and I am hoping for others who have had to go down this path.

Thanks for reading! Linda


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I have not been down that path with a pet, so grain of salt here, but would suggest perhaps considering adding a quality digestive enzyme with each meal. I have to take pancreatic acids in enzyme capsules for my own self, and never have the acid reflux any longer thanks to my gastroenterologist prescribing that (now on a non-Rx version that matches the specs she required). My dx is not IBD but has some similarities and the enzymes help.

Would you mind saying what was darling Casey's diet prior to coming down with this? Because what if he has a food sensitivity? Have you found any ingredients in common with the foods he was eating at the time of episodes? Sometimes it's grains, sometimes chicken or beef can be fairly common protein sources of issues and then you'd go to a more uncommon or novel protein.

I understand from cat rescue contacts that IBD is many times successfully dealt with in cats by changing to a raw diet. Is that something you might consider? Of course cats are a whole other species and one cannot draw direct comparisons to dogs, just in this particular situation it might possibly be reasonable to consider such a move.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

How often is he eating? If one of my dogs refuses to eat to get empty noisy I will force feed them some baby food. As soon as they food in their stomach, they feel better and find their appetite.
He should be eating 3-4 times a day, or at least have some treats in between meals. Protein and calcium containing treats would be good, because they can loose both itch IBd.
I agree, avoid steroids if at all possible - they gave my older dog with IBD pancreatitis which ultimately lead to her death, in less than a week.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have no experience with IBD, but just wanted to say I am sorry both of you are having to deal with it. If he can tolerate a protein treat, maybe a crumble of one on top of his food would make it a bit more interesting. Boulder Dog Food Company and Polka Dot make good ones. MollyMuiMa mentioned using the water of canned tuna packed in water on kibble to encourage eating. I'm reacting to how little he weighs and don't want him to miss a meal.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Regarding food......Science Diet - ICK! There is a food called Health Extensions Allergix Formula that is for dogs with sensitive tummies and allergies etc. It also has both pre and pro biotics and is grain free, gluten free, And other benefits.......
If anything, have you tried using a good probiotic to support his digestive health with the good flora that is needed and may be lacking because of the long term use of antibiotics? Also look into 'limited ingredient' type foods.......I too think your pup needs a food change and maybe needs to gain a little weight?
There is a lot of info out there on managing IBD with a correct diet. Hope you find some help for him!!!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

warmheartedpups said:


> I have a 4 y/o poodle, Casey, 9 pounds, who has been dx with IBD. We have not had a biopsy done. Based on symptoms over the years, vomiting, refusing food greasy stools. He can have periods of weeks where he is fine on his current meds and food and then these episodes of not eating getting dehydrated. He is on metronidazole 25 mg 2 times per day and 5mg of Pepcid twice a day. He is on ZD dog food, wet and dry. Every day always.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh! I have a dog with IBD!! Pick me! Pick me!

Okay. So. Here's my opinion/experience.

1) Do NOT discount prednisone. I know it's a steroid and it's bad and blah blah blah. (And I'm not saying that pred should be used haphazardly). But have your vet put him on a dose to clear up the symptoms and attack the inflammation. Usually this means giving an amount twice a day, then once a day, then down to every other day and then eliminating it completely. It's a good "reset" option after the initial diagnosis. 

2) Throw out the ZD. Science Diet isn't a great food. I recommend going to raw, freeze-dried raw or a raw coated kibble (I use freeze dried raw with Nature's Variety) and some fresh veggies for a treat. 

3) I use the famotidine for Ryker's acid reflux. He gets 5 mg twice a day. Ask your vet for a dosage. Ryker has vomited maybe twice since he's been on famotidine over an 18 month period. It also helped his appetite because he wasn't having so much acid sitting in his stomach.

4) I use a tiny bit of Nutracal to get Ryker to eat when he has no interest in it. I don't have to use it very often. But that or a piece of freeze dried treat hidden in his food bowl with his other food can help entice him to eat on those stubborn days. 

Ryker is five years old and weighed 7 pounds before his diagnosis. Now he's at a much healthier 10 lbs.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I had a Yorkie with this... He was very sick, so skinny and dehydrated. He was tiny to begin with but he went down to about 3 pounds! He was put on a strict regimen for a while... prescription food, Flagyl, carafate, and this:

Iams Veterinary Formula Prostora Max GI | Pet Food Direct

I really thought he was going to die. But he got over it completely and went back to his regular diet and his regular life.

pr


----------



## warmheartedpups (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks so much Caniche! 
Casey does take 5 mg twice a day of the pepcid. 

I wish my Vet was more open to alternative foods. I am afraid to try any other food for fear of a huge replapse. 

I will do some research.

Happy T Day everyone!!


----------

